# certified pre owned bionic



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just looking around on vzw's site and noticed that the bionic is now only $79.99 with an upgrade. I've bought a few certified phones and i've never had a problem with them. Not to mention they give a one year warranty on them anyways. I thought it was a pretty good deal so i wanted to spread the word.


----------

